# St Mary's River



## quack head (Oct 23, 2007)

I have not fished the river (Canada side Inside the break wall) in aboout 12 yrs. How has the Salmon/Steelhead/Rain Bow fishing been in early Sept.? Thinking about heading up there Sept 8th. Worth the trip?

Thanks.


----------



## uptracker (Jul 27, 2004)

There will be pinks for sure...chinooks are way down and run later now, steelhead is way later, there will be a couple atlantics though tough to catch.


----------



## Fowlersduckhunter (Oct 28, 2011)

fished it from the US side yesterday morning. saw 40+atlantics, one big king, and several pinks. By september, the atlantics will be difficult to catch, like he^ said. The kings will be in, and they will be super eazy to catch. I fished the rapids the second week of september last year, and kings were everywhere. If you wait until october to begin fishing for them, theyll be turning black, and get harded to catch. dont wait. The pinks should be running in unbelieveable numbers this fall, since its the 3rd year.


----------



## West Side AK (Apr 7, 2006)

...... Pinks eh......?


----------



## Fowlersduckhunter (Oct 28, 2011)

West Side AK said:


> ...... Pinks eh......?


thats a 10-4


----------



## West Side AK (Apr 7, 2006)

Well.... I must admit I was skeptical.... But I just seen a monster Pinook on the cam...:yikes:


----------



## driften (Jun 13, 2002)

If you have a boat make sure to fish the discharge tubes behind the Edison plant. Dead drift nymphs on a tight line and you'll pick up trout, whitefish, and atlantics.


----------



## Thorzep (Nov 19, 2009)

driften said:


> If you have a boat make sure to fish the discharge tubes behind the Edison plant. Dead drift nymphs on a tight line and you'll pick up trout, whitefish, and atlantics.


how big of a boat does one need? do i need a canadian and us licensce?


----------



## dinoday (Feb 22, 2004)

you could do it with a 14 ft without a problem. You only need a Michigan license at the power plant.


----------



## someone11 (Mar 15, 2009)

Im thinking the pinks should be starting to run next week. Atlantics are on the ARL cam right now. If they were easier to catch i'd be going out for them right now, not worth my time though.


----------



## SOO-Fish 1 (Aug 26, 2008)

I've been seeing alot of pinks on the fishcam in the evening hours. You may see 1 or 2 all day and then around 7 pm they start showing up in bunches!!!


----------



## Fowlersduckhunter (Oct 28, 2011)

theres several school of pinks around the powerhouse right now, buddy went down ad caught 2 and a 10lb king. lotta atlantics too..


----------



## Shift7609 (Aug 9, 2011)

I was just watching the cam didn't see any pinks but tons of Atlantic and kings check it out!

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Shift7609 (Aug 9, 2011)

I take that back there are some pinks in there
Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## hunterzach (Nov 27, 2010)

Hey guys what is this fish cam you guys are talking about watching? Is it an online camera of the river or what?

Thanks, Zach


----------



## Shift7609 (Aug 9, 2011)

Yes google search lssu fish cam

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## someone11 (Mar 15, 2009)

hunterzach said:


> Hey guys what is this fish cam you guys are talking about watching? Is it an online camera of the river or what?
> 
> Thanks, Zach


The aquatic research lab for lake state has a cam by the power dams.

http://www.lssu.edu/arl/fishcam.php


----------



## Fowlersduckhunter (Oct 28, 2011)

hunterzach said:


> Hey guys what is this fish cam you guys are talking about watching? Is it an online camera of the river or what?
> 
> Thanks, Zach


Its called the ARL Fishcam. Its put out next to the powerhouse by LSSU the local college. Lotta guys go and watch it to see when the fish are beginning to move into the river. its pretty cool to watch, and it can be helpfull. 

Heres a link to it. Enjoy 

http://www.lssu.edu/arl/fishcam.php


----------



## hunterzach (Nov 27, 2010)

Thanks a lot guys! Thats pretty cool the college has a camera like that on the river. Im gonna have to check it out !

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------

